
Solve problems. Don't build ideas. - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/solve-problems-dont-build-ideas
======
zacharyvoase
> “Startup ideas are bound to fail. This is not something that I realized
> until I tried to build one myself.”

I'd like to come out with some pithy remark along the lines of “the plural of
anecdote is not data”, but this isn’t even a plural. Here’s a logical fallacy:
Someone gave the author a piece of advice, the author didn’t listen to it, the
author failed, therefore the advice is true. Does anyone see the problem here?

------
k33n
Don't change what you're doing based on blog posts like this. Better yet,
don't ever read blog posts like this.

There is a cancer in the startup community and it's advice like this. Very
detailed and specific advice by people with absolutely no track record, no
real experience outside of "the community" and with an inflated sense of self.

Blanket statements and declarations from people who aren't even close to
qualified to make them are becoming way too common.

~~~
jmarbach
That's funny because the advice mentioned in my post is the advice passed down
by the successful entrepreneurs mentioned in my post. The specific advice I
mentioned follows closely along the Lean Startup and "3 Steps to the
Epiphany". And no where in my post did I offer a self-congratulation.

Consider the phrase: "Don't shoot the messenger!"

~~~
k33n
The advice in your post is terrible because it only applies in some
situations. Blog posts like that help nobody because they lack context and if
you're simply passing down advice, it's like playing a game of telephone.

I'm not shooting the messenger. I'm pointing out that you have little to no
idea what you're talking about.

~~~
k33n
I think the above came off as overly harsh. I'm sure you're a talented
entrepreneur. I have just been seeing so many blanket statements being put out
there about startups, and as a guy with a startup who works pretty hard on it
- this one rubbed me the wrong way.

Anyway, apologies for the tone.

------
pedalpete
I constantly am in disagreement with those who say "what problem does this
solve?".

Many, if not most, start-ups don't solve real world problems, and I'd argue
that those with the most opportunity capitalize on a consumers want vs. need.

We can start at the top, Twitter, Facebook (contrary to what the article
says), Skype, Angry Birds, Little Wings, Pintrest, etc. did not solve a
problem. They created something that people wanted.

Basecamp, MailChimp, SalesForce solved problems. You don't have to solve a
problem to have a business.

~~~
jmarbach
I'd argue that Twitter, Angry Birds, and Pinterest type startups solve the
problem of a need for entertainment. The bored at work market is massive.

~~~
mbesto
Or let's say it this way - people have the problem of feeling unsatisfied or
accomplished. This is a MASSIVE problem and can be solved in many different
ways. That's why video games exist. It's also why people run marathons,
triathlons, etc. They provide people a sense of accomplishment. For many
people this is unattainable elsewhere (work and home, perhaps). I don't think
boredom in and of itself is a problem.

------
eren_bali
This is something that every single person in the valley will tell you as a
quick advise. I question it.

For any successful product, you can talk about an underlining problem. Even
for Twitter. However that's not the question. Did they really come up with the
idea while thinking about the problem? It's not the case for a lot successful
entrepreneurs.

Consumer internet business works just like fashion business. It's not about
keeping people warm at all. You just want to build something that people
desire.

~~~
chmike
> build something that people desire

This sounds very much like solving a problem for them. Though, you made a
point by putting forward that there is a perception bias in play too. One
should also reconsider our definition of a "problem". We usually consider this
to be a pain for a normal person. Though twitter and facebook could be seen as
a media to satisfy narcissist needs which is not the problem one would expect
normal people have.

My impression is that finding a problem to solve to identify a potential
viable startup business is just an heuristic. This search could be pushed in
error by our bias on identifying and evaluating problems.

------
robomartin
Maybe there's another way to look at this: In hindsight.

An idea that succeeds to garner users, clients or customers is one that
probably solved a problem, filled a need or fed an interest. An idea that
fails. Well, it was just an idea.

~~~
keeptrying
No. Example: Zynga.

Users buy stuff that they want, are attracted to and after all that maybe has
some usable value.

When people buy your product, they are buying your story.

So solve problems but its not a sufficient condition for success. Also make it
something that builds their self esteems, attracts them and make it look like
something they would want.

And yes, you can leave out the value and do all the other parts and make a
killing. I'm sure you can fill in teh examples here ...

------
mbesto
I think this advice is better served as - "solve problems that everyone has,
not just your own"

This, however is a pretty blanket statement, as is the authors. The overall
point is actually this:

> _As it turns out, it’s not a compelling problem for many people._

This is what the lean-startup and customer development process seeks to find.
So here's my advice: go out and talk to customers and take the time to clearly
define _their_ problem. In some cases this is your own.

------
iamgopal
I had an idea. I started a company. I failed miserably. But I still believe
that idea was good and I will try again. Its not always that it failed because
it was bad idea. Doing best execution is the key. If there was not any Ballmer
or Schmidt there could not be any microsoft or google.

------
cmcewen
I honestly think people focus too much on pain relief/solving problems vs.
making people happy. Most ideas can be described in either paradigm, and
there's really no reason to argue about it - just make something people want.
Maybe they want it because it makes them happy, or maybe it makes them way
less sad.

Take bookmarking. Del.icio.us made people really happy because they could keep
track of all the sites they liked. It also made people way less sad because
they didn't lose track of sites they liked. Either way, people used it.

------
gersh
Solving problems is good. You can also appeal to people's passions or
identity. Addictive also seems to work.

If you want to just solve a problem, you gotta understand the worst problems
people have. Twitter and Facebook work because they have people on there, who
others want to follow or friend. Video games appeal to raw passions, and can
also be addictive.

------
anusinha
incremental progress and changes can come from this. but nothing truly
revolutionary will come from this strategy.

